# questions about a Mibar plow on mmy Scag ZTR



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

Have any of you done this? I own a 26HP Scag Wildcat ZTR and I see on the Mibar website they make a snow plow to fit.

I do have a gravel drive and I don't want to relocate the gravel by dragging all over, I see there adjustable skid plates and am wondering if these will work to hold the blade just off the gravel.

Anyone here know?

or, can you hold the blad up just a bit with the electric motor. http://www.mibarproducts.com/#


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm in the process of fabricating a 48" blade from a cub cadet to my 21hp. Gravely. I should have it done by the end of the weekend, and I'll be using a winch to raise the plow. I'll try it raised a bit to see if that will work, I hope to have a video of it on here too.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you can set the skid shoes to keep the blade up from scraping the gravel and also with the Mibar setup or a winch you can also raise the blade up.

its not a 100% end all cure all but does a good job.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll add that it will be more precise holding the plow in place when pushing snow as the frame is solid on the ztr so the blade should not bob up and down like on a ATV.


----------



## techaddict (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the 60" Mibar on my Scag. I haven't used it on gravel, but I would think just adjusting the plow shoes would work. You could use the lift if you needed a little more clearance around the the crown in the lane.


----------



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

techaddict;1226673 said:


> I have the 60" Mibar on my Scag. I haven't used it on gravel, but I would think just adjusting the plow shoes would work. You could use the lift if you needed a little more clearance around the the crown in the lane.


Can you raise the lift just a bit? I mean, the blade doesn't have to be all the way up or all the way down.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Bryansong;1226720 said:


> Can you raise the lift just a bit? I mean, the blade doesn't have to be all the way up or all the way down.


yes you can feather the blade up/down to the level you want. I due this alot going into piles or as the terrain changes as I plow.


----------



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

sublime68charge;1226761 said:


> yes you can feather the blade up/down to the level you want. I due this alot going into piles or as the terrain changes as I plow.


I forgot to ask, how well does it work moving snow and is there any problem getting traction? I ask this because when mowing I have gotten stuck in the mud and the mower gets pretty squirlly in the soft wet ground.

Bryan


----------



## techaddict (Feb 3, 2011)

Surprisingly, I haven't had any problems with traction. I was worried that I would have to mess around with tire chains but have had no issue even on sloping portions of driveway. A few times while plowing sideways on a sloped portion I've had a rear wheel spin while turning uphill (depending on how the front casters are oriented). In which case I'll back up using both drive wheels then swing up.


----------



## firemanmarc (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello. I cut an 1 1/4" pvc pipe down the middle lengthwise and put it on my cutting edge and I don't have to feather my plow at all anymore, and all my drives are gravel(my in-laws is number 8 gravel).. It has outdone itself this year in drifts, ice buildup etc.. Have fun, Marc


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Video*

This is the set-up I have it seems to work good however It does need some tweaking. I only need it for about 600 feet or so of sidewalk at one account.


----------



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

That was pretty cool! I did have a hard time getting a good look at the mower as I still have an old CRT monitor on my computer but it looks like you have removed your mower deck, is that correct? I looks like it was doing a good job.

Bryan


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks yes mower deck is removed


----------

